# Revolver or semi-auto?



## mrcanada (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

Looking at my first handgun purchase in a couple weeks. Do I go revolver; Ruger GP100, blued, 6" barrel, .357 or do I go to a 9mm? 
Im very new to handguns, lots of long rifle/ shot gun experience. 
Thanks for all input!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

My own personal preference when starting a new pistol shooter is the revolver, with 22 rimfire or 38 spl. target loads. The revolver is easier to load, easier to operate (no safeties, slide locks, no torn thumb if your hand is not place correctly), and only having 5 or 6 round also tends to focus attention on the sights. And smaller groups are a lot more fun for new pistol shooters than a shotgun pattern from an auto. Also that GP100 is a very strong pistol and can last several life times with proper care.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

If you plan to conceal semi auto is the better choice.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Revolver or Semi-Auto?

Semi Auto 9mm


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Get them both! Not just a revolver and a semi auto, you need the GP100 with 6 inch barrel, Smith 686 with 4 inch barrel, service size semi auto of your choice and that pocket size semi auto. Let's not rule out the need for a large magnum for handgun hunting. I'm afraid I'm not helping. I apologize! I'm sorry!


----------



## AZLCR (Apr 14, 2011)

I tend to agree with jdw68 that more is better (so many neat guns, so little time/$), but when I got my first handgun I went with a revolver (LCR .38 spl) for the reasons described by sgms. Once you become familiar with carrying and shooting a handgun you may want to branch out to a semi auto. I have since purchased Ruger SR9c and love the way it feels in hand and the way it shoots - but for carry I still use my "foolproof" revolver. My advice would be to try to rent or borrow as many handguns as you can before deciding on a purchase - how good they feel and shoot for you is the most important determinant... Good luck and enjoy whatever you decide to get!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Go for the revolver and try to stay with Ruger or S&W new with warranty if you can....JJ....best handgun value in semi- auto 9mm is a Sig SP 2022 or if you want a double action trigger (similar to revolver type) DAO is also a Sig P250 both are available for under 400. JJ


----------



## mrcanada (Nov 8, 2011)

jdw68 said:


> Get them both! Not just a revolver and a semi auto, you need the GP100 with 6 inch barrel, Smith 686 with 4 inch barrel, service size semi auto of your choice and that pocket size semi auto. Let's not rule out the need for a large magnum for handgun hunting. I'm afraid I'm not helping. I apologize! I'm sorry!


I do plan on getting both firearms eventually. Im still leaning towards the rev. If I go .357 I believe I can still run 38's thru it to get use to it.
Thanks for all input so far!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

As the OP is in Canada, carry is a non issue for now. As is guns with a 4" barrel as IIRC in Canada you need to have 4.5" minimum, but I'm not sure if that was autos only or both autos and revolvers. Either way, the GP100 is a great revolver, the 6" will make a great range gun will definitely fill the role of a home defense gun. I'd prefer the stainless over the blued, but that's just my preference. 

Get the revolver now, research more on 9mms for a future purchase.


----------



## papajohn (Nov 8, 2011)

Having done some training of folks new to firearms in years past, I'd say a 357 revolver would be the perfect place to start, with mild 38 ammo until you're accustomed to the feel of it. One of the great things about revolvers is that you can change the stocks (grips) to fit your hands, and guns like the GP-100 have literally hundreds of choices available. S&W, Rossi, Taurus et al have grip frames that set the minimum size, but there are still plenty of options. The Rugers have only a slender stud the stocks attach to, and the choices are nearly limitless. 

Trigger reach with some autopistols can be a problem for those with smaller hands or shorter fingers, a good reason to try before you buy. It might feel good in the store but the proof is in the actual shooting, manipulating the trigger, the safety, the decocker, etc. 

Sights are another consideration. Fixed sights can't be knocked out of alignment, but adjustable sights are a wonderful thing that make the handgun far more adaptable to changes in ammunition, grip, vision, and so on. Adjustable sights are also a lot easier to see, tending to stand high, and often have enhancements like a white outline, or contrasting colors. In low light, that can be a big help in getting on target quickly. 

As was mentioned earlier, revolvers are far less complicated than autopistols, they're not ammo-sensitive, and with a 357 your ammo choices range from target wadcutters at 700 feet a second to fire-breathing hunting loads at 1450+. That's a lot of flexibility, something the auto simply can't compete with.

I own both types, carry some of each off duty, and enjoy them both for their various attributes. But if I had to choose one above all others, it would be a 357 revolver.


----------

